# Complex Imaginary Practice Books



## HopefulPE (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been busy with the Graffeo Book, but I decided it was time to order these books along with the NEC drillbook. 

How long has the site been down? Is there any other way to obtain the books? Hopefully they are not down for good... 

On the one in a million chance someone has any info, please let me know...

Thanks!


----------



## 14bk41 (Dec 22, 2016)

Not sure what's going on with the website, but according to the other thread in the Yard Sale section, price on used copies has now gone up almost 300%!


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 22, 2016)

The full set is around $150, if you find anything close to that and want them I would suggest getting them. Not sure what's going on but doesn't look good...


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 22, 2016)

i have copies of the tests they offer.

just a warning, they aren't as great as people make them seem


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 23, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> i have copies of the tests they offer.
> 
> just a warning, they aren't as great as people make them seem


I disagree; in my opinion and from my experience, they as close to the actual exam questions other than the NCEES practice exam.


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 23, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> I disagree; in my opinion and from my experience, they as close to the actual exam questions other than the NCEES practice exam.


when did you take it? maybe the last test was completely different.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 23, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> when did you take it? maybe the last test was completely different.


I took the test in 2014 and can confidently state that the CI books, including the NEC drill guide, were extremely helpful.  The number of steps to solve the problems are roughly the same number of steps to solve the test problems.  Combine them with Spinup, the NCEES sample exam and the GA Tech prep course and you have a pretty solid start for studying.


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 23, 2016)

April 2016.


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 23, 2016)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> I took the test in 2014 and can confidently state that the CI books, including the NEC drill guide, were extremely helpful.  The number of steps to solve the problems are roughly the same number of steps to solve the test problems.  Combine them with Spinup, the NCEES sample exam and the GA Tech prep course and you have a pretty solid start for studying.


i think the CI tests were compareable to the ppi exam cafe. not really useful for the test, but good practice to reinforce concepts. I am talking about the conceptual questions. The CI math questions were completely useless practice for the oct 2016 test.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Endless number of conceptual questions, all fair game.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 23, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> i think the CI tests were compareable to the ppi exam cafe. not really useful for the test, but good practice to reinforce concepts. I am talking about the conceptual questions. The CI math questions were completely useless practice for the oct 2016 test.


Can't speak for the 2016.  CI helped a bunch on October 2014.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 23, 2016)

I will say that for conceptual help GA Tech is the way to go.


----------



## 14bk41 (Dec 25, 2016)

There is no telling which way the test next April will be, qualitative or back to more quantitative.  I consider myself lucky because I happened to do well on the concept questions in October and indeed I hardly used my SOPE materials or the CI book.  Having said that, I think this book is good for drills and get you up to speed.

Has you (OP) tried to contacted CI through their YouTube channel?  I wonder what's going on with them.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 27, 2016)

Site appears to be back up now.  I notice they are now referencing the 2014 Code.  Maybe they were revising the website?  Google "complex imaginary pe books"


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 27, 2016)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> Site appears to be back up now.  I notice they are now referencing the 2014 Code.  Maybe they were revising the website?  Google "complex imaginary pe books"


The book I bought almost a year ago referenced the 2014 code.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Dec 27, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> The book I bought almost a year ago referenced the 2014 code.


No telling why they were down.  I saw a note that said something to the effect that they'd lost the domain rights.  Anyhow, they're back up.  Whoever needs some they need to get them while they're hot.


----------

